# I see a lot of 'No to wet food' but what about...



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Hi all, 
we've been feeding Prince Wainright's Puppy Complete Food as seen on: 
Wainwright's Puppy Complete Food with Turkey and Rice 2kg | Pets at Home

he has trouble chewing it because his mouth is so small and the peices are quite hard, I see people advise dry food over wet food but what about soaking his dry food in water then giving it to him? I've tried it once and he ate it with much more ease but I didn't want to upset his belly by giving him wet food, would it make a difference?

Thanks in advance for any advice/tips


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I used to soak them for my little one,as we had the same problem she was fine on them,you could soak them so they're softer but still have a bite to themI still do it for my old sheltie who hasn't got many teeth


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

I feed my 4-month puppy Wainrights, as that's what the breeder gave him. However, he doesn't seem terribly keen, and much prefers wet food (I've put him on Naturediet, which he loves). Even if I mix the two together, he's adept at eating around the dry nuggets. This makes me think that perhaps he'll find it more palatable if I soak it a little first. Is water best, or would gravy be ok?


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

If I were you I would just soak with water, gravy could be too salty.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Soaking with water could rehydrate any mold that was sitting dormant in your dry food. Please don't do that! 

Wet food is actually better for your dogs - Like cats, dogs are designed to receive most of their water from their food, so they rarely actually get enough hydration, b/c their dehyd sensor is not very sensitive. So wet food is better in that sense. Also, wet foods are not cooked as hard as kibbles, which means they are more nutritious. 

Also, don't believe the load that kibble cleans the teeth - that myth has been debunked - since VERY few dogs actually chew their kibble anyway. Mostly it is swallowed whole. 

The only downside about feeding wet is that it is more expensive. (And btw, I don't feed wet or kibble. This is what I have found by researching, not just my opinion)


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Wet food actually provides your dog with more nutrition. It goes through less processing. By the time kibble goes through the extensive processing that it does, the nutrition they get is far less than canned. As mentioned above, kibble does not clean their teeth. Think about it like this. Does pretzels clean your teeth more than soup? My pups eat canned only. It is more expensive. But I'm okay with that. It's really just preferences. 

The above post by MMS spells it all.


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

I've just been to pets at home and bought some Dog Gravy to soak the food in, coming back and seeing what you said above I'm going to review some wet food and see how he goes - was just worried about upsetting his stomach as he's been on this food with his breeder then carried on by us, maybe the weening process would avoid that?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

If you change food do it very gradually


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

If you want to feed a dry complete food, there are many better ones on the market. Wainwrights is not a quality product, which is possibly why your puppy isn't keen, Have a look on whichdogfood.co.uk for some better choices. It grades the food out of 5 stars. Slightly more in-depth, although not all the brands are available in the UK, is dogfoodadvisor.com definitely worth a read.
Whether feeding dry or canned, it is the quality of the ingredients that count. Look for a high percentage of named meat, and either no grain or a small amount of better tolerated grain such as oats or rice.
Pets at Home does not stock much in the way of quality dog foods. If you have a Pets Corner near you, they stock Orijen, Acana, Cannagan etc which are far superior to Wainwrights. They also stock ZiwiPeak which is an air dried complete food, not a kibble, and is an excellent choice for toy breed puppies.
I have never heard of soaked kibble causing issues due to molds being rehydrated, but I don't doubt there are lots of nasties lurking in the sack. I would never feed kibble personally for lots of reasons, the fact that it was produced in a huge factory and has been sitting in a bag for who knows how long being one of them.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

We add water to Odie's kibble. Not to make it more easy to chew, but to boost the moisture content and aid digestion. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

If you decide to go canned, or any choice other than his current food, do it slowly. Add in very small amounts of the new food over the course of 2 weeks until the old food is phased out.


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

Honey eats this wet food which she also isn't allergic to Fishmongers Natural Tray with Trout 395g | Pets at Home

Patch eats Naturediet, although we have a local shop that sells it a bit cheaper


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> We add water to Odie's kibble. Not to make it more easy to chew, but to boost the moisture content and aid digestion.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We add water to Jaxx's food too. I had heard it is common for dogs not to get as much water as they should have especially with kibble. It also stopped Jaxx's habit of bringing his food onto the carpet to eat in front of me.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

